# I dont know anyone... :(



## YoungMummy18

I keep peeking on here...but I don't really know anyone on here so would like to get to know all of you!!!


So tell me some info about you...I'll start with some about me!!!


So, my names Vikki.
I'm 18 years old.
I'm from Essex :)
I have a beautiful little girl called Kimi who was born on the 1st October by emergency c-section.
I am engaged to my wonderful partner and we live together in a one bedroom flat.
I am from a big family...in fact I am one of 12 :)
I would like to have 4 children all in all, but my partner would be happy with just 2!
I have been a BnB member since May/June time :)


Ta for reading...cant wait to hear from everyone!!!

xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Hiya :) Im Sophie, just turned 20, and have a 5 and a half month old baby girl called Lily :)
Im from hertfordshire/essex too hehe. I'm a single mummy as split with FOB when I was 7months pregnant and moved back home. I'd love 4 children too but I need to find a decent man I love & trust before I have anymore!! xx


----------



## _laura

Hey I'm Laura, I'm 20 and from Bournemouth. I've got a nearly 4 week old called max. Me and my oh are still together and we have our own 2 bed flat. I've taken a year out of Uni to look after max and I'm going back in sept (I study commercial photography)
I really dont want any more kids. Though oh wants one more!


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey I'm leah, I'm 17 and from Ohio. I have a almost 3 month old baby girl named Gracelynn Elizabeth. She was born by C-section on October 7th, 3 weeks early.I have been witht he FOB for over 2 years now. I am a Senior in high school and plan on going to school to get my LPN. OH and I want a big family. We are thinking 6!


----------



## Lilys mummy

Helloo :)

My names is Layla

I'm 16 years old.

I'm from Lincolnshire.

I have a gorgeous little girl called Lily, who was born on 3rd August 2008 :)

I am 32 weeks pregnant with another little girl who is going to be called Maddison

I am with the father of both my babies and we live with my parents and spend weekends at his parents.

I am from a family of 5.

I am a twin. 

I want 3 children but Ric wants more.


----------



## divershona

Hi I'm Shona, and im 19. I have a 1 month old baby girl called Kaya who has just started to smile properly :)

I have my own flat where I live with Kaya. My OH (not FOB) also has his own place, but he hasn't been there for the last 6 weeks because he didn't want me to be on my own when i went into labour and now he doesn't want to leave me and kaya. so he's practically moved in although he will be going home once he starts back at college again next week.


----------



## Burchy314

Hello. My name is Tina. I am 18. I have a 2 week old daughter named Jayden. I am engaged to my FOB and have been for the past 2 years (we got engaged very early on in our relationship, but it was more like a promise ring I guess) I gratuated high school in May and took a year off of college to give birth and take care of my LO and plan on starting community college in September. I also want a big family 4-6 and I would really like twins.


----------



## Prinny

Hello My Name is Jasmine,

I'm 18 years old and I have a 6week old son named Devarnn'e, I Live in London with my parents, lil brother and Devarnn'e, Me and my FOB have been together for 3years, I plan on devoting my everything to my cutie devarnn'e, when he turns 6months then i am going to go back to work, I havent thought about future children as i just want to enjoy the baby i have. I hardley come on here so i dont know anyone either lol..x


----------



## hurryupsept

Hiyaa, its horrible not knowing anyone on here, especially when everyone is so lovely! haha.

My name is beck, and im 19. 
I have a gorgeous baby boy, Joshua James (JJ), who was born 4th September 2010, 10 days early. impatient just like his mum :haha:
Me and the FOB are not quite sure what we are atm, id like to think he's still my OH :thumbup:
I'm at uni, so im a full time mummy and student. Its hard work, but worth every second. :thumbup:

Feel free to chat at any time, always happy to chat away.


----------



## annawrigley

You'll soon get to know people :D I think I've seen you around other parts of the forum too :thumbup:
I'm Anna, 18, and live in York in a 2 bedroom flat just me and Noah (9 months almost 10). xxx


----------



## Sarah10

Hey :) I'm Sarah 18, from GTR Manchester, i have a baby boy who is 4 1/2 months called Jayden. xxxx


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Hello Vikki :)
I'm Aaleah, && i'm currently 12 weeks pregnant w/ my first.
lol, i come from a big family too.
I'm 1 of 11, haha


----------



## bbyno1

Hey.Im Ellie 22 years old with a 4 month old daughter called Aliyah and another one on the way.Im from London :) x


----------



## x__amour

Hi Vikki! :hi:
Welcome! I'm Shannon, 19, and have a 6 week old named Tori. She was born by c-section as well on November 16th, 2010. I'm pretty sure this is my first and last baby, lol. I've been with OH for 2 years and been engaged for about 1 year and 7 months. I live in Colorado in the US. Welcome again! :flower:


----------



## YoungMummy18

Wow....wasnt expecting such a big response lol!!!

We are from all over arent we??

Has people got Facebook as I can get on that easier!!!

Add me and leave a message who you are:

https://www.facebook.com/Vix2e


----------



## Mellie1988

Hey Vikki! 

I'm Melissa/Mellie/Mel! 
I'm 22 (shhhh, really not a teen anymore lol but was 19 when I had my daughter!)
I live in Manchester with my boyfriend of 5 years, Rob in our little 2 bedroomed house.
We have 2 children, Grace (3) and Theo (14 months). 
Quite happy with 2 children for now, think we would like one more when our children are at school maybe :) 

x


----------



## annawrigley

Added you on FB :D


----------



## Blob

:hi: Vikki you know me :hugs: Though I dont come in here oftem but I was in the teen pregnancy section with Tabs as this wasnt here :cry:

Anyhoo my names Sarah, i'm now 22 had Tabs when I was 19 and now have Rosalie as you know. I'm married and we've been together 7 years on the 1st of Jan :cloud9: We want 4 children but we are going to have a gap while we build another house and I start up another business :hugs:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Im Danielle
Im 17
I have a 6 month old little girl named Kailynn
I live in New Mexico USA
I have 3 brothers Johnathan (24) Jacob (3) and Cody (3 months)
me and FOB are kind of back together


----------



## Rhio92

Hi :hugs:
I'm Rhiannon, I'm 18 and from Nottingham.
I have a 6 week old son, Connor, born November 13th 2010.
Just got back with FOB/OH :happydance:
Waiting to go back to college... I want to be a midwife sooo badly!


----------



## LoisP

Hey :wave:
I'm Lois
I'm 18 (19 in June next year)
I live in Surrey, UK
I have a little boy called Shaun who is a month old.
He was 5 days overdue, I went into labour on the 28th and gave birth on the 30th - had ventouse and epistomy
I am still with Shauns Dad, we've been together 2 years in April
I live at home with my family, Shaun and my boyfriend (Ben)
That's about it really, full time mummy, but hoping to go back to work when Shaun is a little bit less dependant on me.

xxxxx


----------



## faolan5109

Hey Im kelly
Im 19
I in the US in new jersey
I have an 8 month old named son named Lane


----------



## rockys-mumma

Hiii where are you from in Essex? I'm in Upminster :D


----------



## Jellyt

Helloo :waves:. I'm Becky and I have an almost 8 month old daughter called Evelyn. I live with my OH in a 2 bedroom house in Leicester. We're moving to a 3 bedroom house soon to give our chinchillas their own room hehe. We've been together nearly 4 years and engaged for three. I'm a stay at home mum but i'm hoping to go back to university in September to finish my Drama/English degree xxx


----------



## YoungMummy18

rockys-mumma said:


> Hiii where are you from in Essex? I'm in Upminster :D

I'm from Basildon hun...so close to Upminster x


----------



## May.Baby.x

YoungMummy18 said:


> rockys-mumma said:
> 
> 
> Hiii where are you from in Essex? I'm in Upminster :D
> 
> I'm from Basildon hun...so close to Upminster xClick to expand...

Well im in the middle of both of you in Rainham! :D Lol. x

Im Robyn btw. Im 20 and have a nearly 2 year old princess. Also got number 2 on the way, due 17th May. xxx


----------



## YoungMummy18

I know Rainham too!!! lol!!!

And oooo no...have your baby the 23rd...thats my birthday ;)

xx


----------



## May.Baby.x

Dont im only 20weeks and i already feel full term! Lol. Hopefully this one doesnt come a second late!!! xx


----------



## EffyKat

Hi, I'm Helen
20 years old
I have a 2 week old son called Adam
I'm engaged to my wonderful better half
I still live with my parents as of yet until we get sorted
Me and my OH haven't been together long but we do love each other so much
And I'm from Newcastle in the UK :)

:D


----------



## rockys-mumma

Omg lol cool!!! Romford/basildon meet?!


----------



## YoungMummy18

I do see one coming ;) 

Do you know Basildon at all??? I know Romford a little bit....but not overly well 

x


----------



## LoisP

YoungMummy18 said:


> rockys-mumma said:
> 
> 
> Hiii where are you from in Essex? I'm in Upminster :D
> 
> I'm from Basildon hun...so close to Upminster xClick to expand...

Oooo I used to live right near Basildon. Wickford? You know it? x


----------



## YoungMummy18

Yeah I used to live there...right opposite the pub... The Duke???

xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

My cousins live in Wickford lol, and my other cousins live in Billericay, which is near basildon i think lol. I have been shopping in basildon a few times but always get lost! Romford or lakeside are my local places lol.


----------



## YoungMummy18

I dread going to Lakeside with the buggy!!! My buggy is huge and no-one moves for me!!!!!

I'm thinking I should start meeting some of you girls that live close so I can have some mummy friends????


And thanks for the all the replies...least I can know about all of you :)

xx


----------



## amygwen

Hello! :wave:

My name is Amy, I'm 20 years old.
I have a 7 month old son named Kenneth Alexander.
I was born in Doncaster, England.. I grew up in Pennsylvania USA, now live in San Antonio, Texas.
I have a very difficult relationship with my FOB. And I still live at home with my mom and dad. But plan to move out this year (one of my new years resolutions, lets see if that happens :haha:)

:flower:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Amy i had no idea you were born in the UK! Are your family English?


And i need mummy friends too, a meet sounds great but i ALWAYS chicken out lol :(


----------



## Neferet

Howdy! I'm Charli. I'm 19. I'm a single mummy to a 14 month old liltle monster called Isaac =]


----------



## annawrigley

rockys-mumma said:


> Amy i had no idea you were born in the UK! Are your family English?
> 
> 
> *And i need mummy friends too, a meet sounds great but i ALWAYS chicken out lol *

Same! Tbh i find the most daunting part getting on a train with Noah (which I've never done) going to a strange city to meet people I have no idea will be like they are online! :rofl: Which is why im trying to persuade Linzie Kate and Ellie to come to York :smug: xx


----------



## YoungMummy18

Nooo...dont chicken out...I really would like some mummy friends....im so alone :(

xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ok ok I will try my very hardest not to chicken out this time, i guess the other meets were places not as close so therfor more scary (bluewater and up london lol). Would anyone else be up for it do you think lol? The meets on here always fall through because of people like me chickening out lol (i just added you on FB btw!)x


----------

